# Pre cycle priming and diet



## Vibrant (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't know if something like this has been posted here before..... 
I've researching training and dieting before a cycle to get the most out of it. I came across a good article on priming before a cycle. I want to know your thoughts on this because imo it's a good idea. So here's a link to the article: Priming: Preparing for an AAS Growth Spurt - WarriorFX


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 7, 2011)

Nobody had any thoughts on that article? Or maybe you're all too lazy to click on the link? well in that case I'll paste the article here and this time I better get some feedback

frequently, athletes research how to better layout an anabolic-androgenic steroid cycle,  as well as proper post cycle therapy for making the transition back to a  natural training state. Unfortunately, many neglect another component  for a successful AAS cycle: maximizing the time spent on using pre-cycle therapy, better know as ???priming.???  *What is priming?*

 Priming is a preparatory method used to create a favorable growth  environment so an AAS cycle can maximize muscle gains. The goal of  priming is to make an athletes system very sensitive to increased  calories, greater training intensity and elevated anabolic hormones.  Psychologically, a trainee should feel pent up and ready to move heavy  loads.
 1diggdigg
 Priming should be done before every cycle ??? no matter the athlete???s  previous AAS cycle experience. If completed correctly, priming will lead  to very quick and dramatic results. Because of the faster results,  cycle duration can also be cut back to make coming off and restoring  proper hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis functioning easier, for a  faster recovery of the body???s endogenous androgen production. 


*How should you prime?*

 Priming involves correct dietary and training manipulations that allow an athlete to lower body fat while sparing muscle. Basically, it is essential to diet down slow enough to simply lose fat ??? again, no muscle or strength should be lost.
 Bodybuilders spend a lot of time preparing to exhibit a lean,  muscular build. But other things are going on inside. Their body is  getting really sensitive for a period of growth following the long  period of dieting and depletion training. Most advanced bodybuilders ???  especially those that compete ??? know how responsive the body can be  right after leaning up; such as the growth spurts frequently experienced  after a competition with or without concurrent AAS administration. This  is an example of what occurs by priming before a bulking phase,  although pre-contest routines are generally too exhaustive since  extremely low body fat levels are required. Simply  put: priming opens the window for a great opportunity to obtain  phenomenal muscle building results and end training plateaus.
 Training cycles must change as goals change. While  priming, the training should not be so intense that overtraining is  likely; in fact, a general maintenance routine would be best in many  circumstances. The training routine should also let the athlete  mentally prepare for a split that is very progressive. The amount of  aerobic training (as well a total calorie intake) is determined by  current lean body mass and what has previously been learned about  personal metabolism and limitations. The concurrent aerobic and  anaerobic training effect won???t limit results since the goal is not to  gain strength or muscle but rather to preserve it.
 The diet should allow the body to become  sensitive to carbohydrates and the other macronutrients. Generally, a  cyclic-ketogenic diet works wonders. This method helps many lose  fat while preserving lean body mass while becoming carbohydrate  sensitive for superior calorie partitioning once the AAS cycle begins.
 It is very catabolic to train with no carbohydrate intake and no  scheduled carbohydrate loads; lost muscle is inevitable. Why take two  steps back and then two steps forward every time you cycle? Scheduling  carbohydrate loads presents an opportunity to fill out energy stores  for a productive ??? and frequently progressive ??? power workouts,  opportunities to fight for strength levels and muscle mass.
 Using a CKD approach, carbohydrates remain very low for three or four  days ??? maximum ??? followed by a ???carb up,??? a period where carbohydrate  intake is substantial. Remember, glycogen levels must become grossly  depleted during the weekly rotation to ensure the proper response from a  carbohydrate load. Be careful of total calorie intake ??? results gained  by obtaining low carbohydrate can be diverted if total calorie intake is  too high; this can negatively affect the depletion phase.
 After successfully depleting glycogen levels, a subsequent carb up  can not only replenish glycogen depots but super compensate them. Stick  to high-protein and high-carbohydrate food sources during the  carbohydrate load. Total calorie intake during this period can be very  high ??? some can eat well over 6,000 calories and still burn fat! Any  high-fat cravings should be curbed within the first several hours of the  carbohydrate load. Studies show fat gain during this time is very low  since the body is more interested in replenishing itself than it is in  storing fat. As you advance through the carbohydrate load, high fat  foods are more likely to be stored as fat.
 Regardless, carbohydrate loading will cause dramatic increases in bodyweight, though this is not suggestive of regaining fat.  Weight fluctuations vary based on the athletes lean body mass. It is  common for many to re-gain six to 10 pounds after a carbohydrate load  due; much of this is due to the concurrent water uptake required to  store the excess supply of glycogen. During the depletion week, it is  common for many to lose seven to 12 pounds ??? roughly netting one or two  pounds of fat loss per week with the rest of the weight composed mostly  of dropped water.
 The carbohydrate load also provides a key opportunity to train heavy  and possibly make some gains in limit strength. A succeeding power  training day is a great opportunity to accurately gauge muscle wasting  or drops in limit strength. An abbreviated full body workout can be used  with great success. All of the lifts should stay strong or possibly get  stronger ??? use a workout journal!
 The last four or five days before the cycle  starts should be low carbohydrate. The steroid cycle should commence on  the same day as a carbohydrate load. Testosterone and most of  its popular derivatives will make this carbohydrate load very effective.  Glycogen super compensation can occur very quickly, especially if  short-ester (suspension, acetate, propionate) steroids are used;  otherwise, front load longer esters (enanthate, cypionate, decanoate) to  get blood levels up quickly. 
 Here is an example split for successful priming (based on _Ultimate Diet 2.0_ by Lyle McDonald, which is considered an up-to-date version of _Underground Bodyopus_ by Daniel Duchaine): 


*Day 1:* Moderate Carb/Cardio at maintenance calorie intake.
*Day 2:* Low Carb/Upperbody Supersets at a caloric deficit, either through diet or cardio.
*Day 3:* Low Carb/Lowerbody Supersets at a caloric deficit, either through diet or cardio.
*Day 4:* Low Carb/Cardio at a caloric deficit, either through diet or cardio.
*Day 5:* Low Carb/Full Body Workout with daytime calorie  intake should be slightly less than they were during the previous days.  The carbohydrate load should follow immediately after evening training.
*Day 6:* Carb Load/No training
*Day 7:* Moderate Carb/Power Training (Squats, Deadlifts and Bench Presses), eating slightly above maintenance.
*Repeat*
 Once the cycle has begun, your body will remain very responsive and  you should begin training hard; using supersets, drop sets, rest-pause ???  heavy and intense training. You should feel pent up and ready for it.  As always, a training log will help maximize the growth window.
*How long should the priming period last?*

 Proper priming generally last about six to eight weeks, pre-cycle.  The body will be very responsive if finished correctly and long enough.  Obviously, finding the best ratio between priming, cutting and growth  macro cycles can guarantee the greatest results during the training  year. This relation is best identified through experience.
 Successful priming will bring your body fat levels down but the most  important aspect is to become sensitive for a growth period. If body fat  is high, an athlete could extend the priming period with a target body  composition in mind before switching to a growth phase but don???t allow  gross overtraining to occur. If body fat mass  is currently out of control, it is better to focus on dieting and  training strictly for fat loss. A lean body is much more effective at  proper calorie partitioning. Once bodyfat levels are within reason, take  a brief pause, and then begin priming for the AAS cycle.
*Are any ancillary drugs helpful for priming?*

 Proviron and Bromocriptine can be very helpful for sustaining muscle mass and fat metabolism.  Proviron helps to support natural testosterone levels during a calorie  restricted diet. Bromocriptine helps support suitable hormone levels  while training to metabolize body fat; in addition to dulling hunger  pangs. Either drug can help trick your body from trying to put a stopper  on fat loss and limit muscle wasting. Unfortunately, Bromocriptine is  notorious for bad side effects, such as decreased appetite and nausea.  This drug should be tapered up and only administered in the mornings, to  avoid uncomfortable side effects. Exogenous insulin can help  carbohydrate loads ??? especially brief loads under 24 hours ??? by  increasing faster glycogen storage.
*Are any non-pharmaceutical ancillaries helpful for priming?*

 A multi vitamin and mineral supplement is  always good practice while on a macro-restrictive diet, to fill holes in  daily nutritional requirements. Extra Vitamin C can also help  deter flu symptoms and keep you from falling ill during an important  training cycle. A daily dose of around four to eight grams of vitamin C  per day will serve to support a healthy immune system during any  training cycle. Obviously, getting sick can mess everything up.
 Taking a healthy dose of the essential branched chain amino acids helps to deter overtraining and over-reaching symptoms.  They also help prevent muscle wasting during dieting to foster a better  environment to remain on a progressive strength routine. Studies show  that it???s harder to overtrain while taking at least 10 grams of the  essential BCAA???s daily. Ten grams pre-workout can have a substantially  positive effect on strength and mental focus while using a CKD program.
 When you stay low-carbohydrate your body starts to produce less of  the digestive enzymes responsible for carbohydrate metabolism. This can  cause bad gastrointestinal problems when carbohydrate loading. In  particular, a low carbohydrate phase results in less production of the  enzyme Amylase. To combat this, you could supplement with digestive  enzymes to aid proper digestion.
 Charles Poliquin, a famous strength coach, has been quoted supporting  the idea of post-workout high-dose glutamine. He suggests this in place  of sugar for those needing to drop some body fat. The idea of mega  dosing glutamine is debatable but many have used 30 to 40 grams of  post-workout glutamine with great success 
 Caffeine and other thermogenics are an absolute help when training during low carbohydrate intake.  They support energy levels and depress appetite. During carbohydrate  loading, they help with the lethargic feeling easily acquired from a  dramatic increase in starches and sugars. Alternatively, the  carbohydrate loading phase can be used as a break from  caffeine-containing supplements and drinks.
 Taking the time to properly prepare for a steroid cycle can make the  experience more rewarding. A properly primed system is more responsive  to growth, allowing for a lower dose or shorter duration. Appropriate post-cycle therapy helps retain gains ??? proper pre-cycle preparation helps attain them.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't believe no one had any comments on this. Do any of you follow a certain diet before a cycle?
This is the last time I'm bumping this back to the top and then I'll let this thread fade into the dark abyss.............


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 9, 2011)

I definetly agree with priming and I would actually like to see more threads like this on the boards. I would also like to see more talk about OCT (Off Cycle Therapy). The only thing that I really don't agree with in this article is the use of Proviron or anyother androgen or anabolic prior to your cycle because proviron still does affect your HPTA. This is similiar to what I do before my cycle. When I finish PCT it begins OCT which combines in with priming. I increase reps in the gym lower the weight to adjust to more reps. I don't do quite as much as when on cycle. My goal is to just try to hold on to my strength and muscle while beginning to drop fat and get into condition with more cardio. I switch my training to a 3-4 days a week for weight training and aim for 3-4 days of at least a 40 min workout at the boxing gym, mma gym, or some sort of cardio. I try to concentrate on getting my heart and lungs feeling good. I increase my protein while doing this and take in moderate carbs lower for 2-3 days then a higher carb day. I will not force myself to train if I feel I need rest during this phase. I really try to listen to what my body tells me. As for supplements I take ecdysterone, methoxyisoflavone, a good multi ( I like anavite by gaspari), a solid creatine (sizeon), glutamine, omega-3, and a good preworkout drink. I enjoy training MMA and boxing so this really helps because I live right next to a hardcore boxing gym and have a key so I can train anytime I want to. If I feel like not hitting the gym I will just do my workout at the boxing gym and focus on core lifts only like barbell shoulder presses, squats, deadlifts, pullups, pushups, dips, barbell curls. Keeping healthy and doing some type of training is what is important. Shredding the fat and doing your best to hold on to the gains you made will set you up to go even further with your next run.


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Mar 10, 2011)

For bulking high protein and high calories. Im running test-c,eq. Test suspension on gym days along with jack3d. Great pre-workout combo. Im droping bf faster than i can put on the weight. Everything is so speed up. Im going for leaner look that is why im using the eq and just finishing up tren. Just depends on what you want. I get 350-450 grams of protein a day depending on what I eat most of the protein coming from shakes. Taking in about 3500 calories a day.  Not to much into the cardio. Do 30 min two three times a week. I find that doing set-ups in between sets burns just as much fat as cardio. I do the little bit of cardio to keep the heart healthy. The thing is its taken me a long time(3 years) to find out what works for me and what doesn't. What works for me might not work for you. I would suggest trial and error. By the way if this doesnt make any sense I didnt read the article it was to long. Sorry im lazy when it comes to reading.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 10, 2011)

What do others do to prime for a cycle?  This is a very good thread vibrant started.  This is a very important stage.  There are many things you can do to get yourself prepared for your next cycle.  The main thing is to make sure you have your diet and training in order.  Getting your bodyfat to an acceptable level prior to your cycle should be a priority.  This can help prevent sides while on cycle.  What do you guys do to prepare?


----------

